# Jobseekers Allowance Assessment & Savings



## Phaedrus (26 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Is there a maximum amount someone is permitted to have in savings and/or current accounts before an assessment for JA is refused/reduced?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Phaedrus (26 Feb 2010)

Got it - anything under €20,000 is not assessed. Should have went to the obvious place first - d'oh!

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-payments/means-test-for-jobseekers-allowance


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Got it - anything under €20,000 is not assessed. Should have went to the obvious place first - d'oh!
> 
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-payments/means-test-for-jobseekers-allowance


 Or the even more obvious place in the correct forum on AAM!


----------

